# Where can I buy an Xbox360 power adaptor in Dubai?



## danbenvegnu (Dec 21, 2009)

So I moved to Dubai a little while ago. I have a US Xbox 360 and I assumed that my power adaptor was compatible with 100-240V outlets like most of my other appliances are. Unfortunately it wasnt and my power adaptor doesnt work anymore. 

Does anyone know where I can buy a new xbox 360 power adaptor? Just the adaptor, not the xbox. I really appreciate the help.

Also does anyone know if 240V power adaptors will work with my US Xbox 360?

Thanks again...


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Maybe any of the outlets such as Jumbo, Jacky's, Sharaf DG etc. Failing that, I'd bet my last shilling you would get one at Dragon Mart


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

If it wont work, you could just get a new 110 one and use a power converter....


----------



## Timberwolf78 (Jun 18, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> If it wont work, you could just get a new 110 one and use a power converter....


And where would you find a new one? 

I have the same exact problem as the OP. So far I have not been able to figure out where to get one from. 

The only option I have come across is to buy a 3rd party adaptor from the US via web. But with shipping, it would cost almost half the cost of the console itself - and the online reviews on it's reliability are pretty bad.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

You can get the adapter plugs from Dragon Mart amongst other places, mostly around computer plaza in bur dubai and rolla square in deira. They work fine. Just remember to always use the adapter or your power pack thingy blows up!

Trust me, been there done that!


----------



## Timberwolf78 (Jun 18, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> You can get the adapter plugs from Dragon Mart amongst other places, mostly around computer plaza in bur dubai and rolla square in deira. They work fine. Just remember to always use the adapter or your power pack thingy blows up!
> 
> Trust me, been there done that!


I probably mixed up adapter and power pack. I think the power pack is what I am after since I blew up mine.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

You must find someone going home on vacation back to the states  or find someone with an apo so that shipping wont kill you! 



Timberwolf78 said:


> And where would you find a new one?
> 
> I have the same exact problem as the OP. So far I have not been able to figure out where to get one from.
> 
> The only option I have come across is to buy a 3rd party adaptor from the US via web. But with shipping, it would cost almost half the cost of the console itself - and the online reviews on it's reliability are pretty bad.


----------



## danbenvegnu (Dec 21, 2009)

...


----------



## danbenvegnu (Dec 21, 2009)

Maybe I worded my question wrong.

Im looking for the power cord and the AC adaptor combo. NOT a voltage converter.

Also, does anyone know where a store called namsat is? I found out from someone on a different site that they sell them there. I called the store and they said they would sell me one for AED180.


Im not a full member apperantly so i couldnt post the picture>< ill just attach it. Ok neverming... it wouldnt let me attach the photo either. Well i hope you get what im talking about.


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

your looking for a pal version powercord. I just picked one up at dgsharaf for 99aed for my extra wii today. Did not check to see if they had xbox pal powercords sorry. But if they have the wii then i am sure they will have the xbox


----------



## danbenvegnu (Dec 21, 2009)

mrbig said:


> your looking for a pal version powercord. I just picked one up at dgsharaf for 99aed for my extra wii today. Did not check to see if they had xbox pal powercords sorry. But if they have the wii then i am sure they will have the xbox


mm sounds like they might. The problem is though that I plugged in the NTSC power cord and the NTSC AC adaptor into a 240 outlet causing a shortage. Im thinking that this would cause a shortage of the AC adaptor as well as the power cord making both of them unusable. Or is it possible that one of them could still be working?


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

you need the power cord plus the box that is connected to it. I guess that is the voltage box. Same thing happened to me with the wii. plugged it in and pop. Went today and bought the powercord which comes with the converter box thing for 99aed and its working fine. its pal version cause it supports 110-240


----------



## danbenvegnu (Dec 21, 2009)

so you are saying that the "voltage box" was fine. All that you needed to replace was the powercord? 

What did you mean by converter box? Is it simply a voltage converter?


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

sorry I guess I am explaining it wrong.

Microsoft Xbox 360 Original Power Leads 240v on eBay (end time 23-Dec-09 19:18:25 GMT)

ok you need a pal version which they sell here in dubai. its 110-240 while the american ntsc is only 110.

the box on the powercord which you see in the auction is what is popped or blown, not the actual console. So you buy they new powercord thing and it will work fine. Just make sure its for the xbox that you would buy here.


----------



## danbenvegnu (Dec 21, 2009)

mrbig said:


> sorry I guess I am explaining it wrong.
> 
> Microsoft Xbox 360 Original Power Leads 240v on eBay (end time 23-Dec-09 19:18:25 GMT)
> 
> ...


ahhh ok. Ya that was what I was thinking. Just needed some confirmation. Thanks a lot everyone for your help. Hopefully I can find one that isn't priced too high.


----------



## pantaloons (Jul 15, 2009)

Where is Dgsharaf? I'm looking for a converter for a North American Wii as well. No one in Dragonmart seemed to know what I was asking for. To run a North American Wii is the converter the only thing I need or is some sort of transformer also necessary? 

Thanks in advance for helping me not blow up electronics,


----------



## Timberwolf78 (Jun 18, 2009)

mrbig said:


> sorry I guess I am explaining it wrong.
> 
> Microsoft Xbox 360 Original Power Leads 240v on eBay (end time 23-Dec-09 19:18:25 GMT)
> 
> ...


So can a pal power pack work with an Xbox bought in the US(ntsc)?


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Timberwolf78 said:


> So can a pal power pack work with an Xbox bought in the US(ntsc)?


yes its plug and play.


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

pantaloons said:


> Where is Dgsharaf? I'm looking for a converter for a North American Wii as well. No one in Dragonmart seemed to know what I was asking for. To run a North American Wii is the converter the only thing I need or is some sort of transformer also necessary?
> 
> Thanks in advance for helping me not blow up electronics,


I bought mine in dg sharaf at ibn batuta mall.
thats all you need.


----------



## Abacha (Nov 9, 2008)

I would expect that your Xbox is fried as well as the exact same thing happened to me when the crappy step-down voltage converter that my US Xbox was plugged into gave up the ghost and so did my Xbox (along w/the adapter brick). Suggest you see if you can borrow someone's adapter first to confirm before you do all the leg work. Hope I'm wrong but at the time I hoped it was only my adapter, couldn't find one locally but didn't look terribly hard, ended up finding one on Ebay but didn't buy it (there are two btw, different wattage 100 or something like that for earlier Xboxes like mine vs. a more efficient adapter at 96 or something for later Xboxes, I also seem to remember that they weren't compatible so you had to confirm, that Microsoft makes it incompatible by making the spacings/fittings from the adapter into the back of the Xbox slightly different). Ended up buying a new Xbox here as it had a few good games thrown in and gave my old one to my brother (the electrician) back in the states (who then told me it was fried), problem with that is about 25% of my US games now won't work anymore because of the Region (gives you a very nice message however), most do work, GTA IV doesn't work, Fight Night 3 doesn't, Guitar Hero does, Blazing Angels does, most do but enough don't to be annoying as buying games from the US is so much cheaper. If I were to do it over again I'd first confirm that my US Xbox was still working, I'd then fix/replace with a similar US Xbox so you can play 100% of your old games (I'd also make sure it is plugged into a top notch surge protector/step-down converter as all my US electronics including a Wii are now).


----------



## Timberwolf78 (Jun 18, 2009)

mrbig said:


> I bought mine in dg sharaf at ibn batuta mall.
> thats all you need.


I went there last night and asked for an Xbox powercord. The guy said that they dont carry it and I might find it at Geant.

Unfortunately it was 9:59PM so I didn't want to argue and left the store.


----------



## claireanddaz (Dec 10, 2009)

Have you tried ebay? most leads and cords and converters are available on there,just watch the shipping costs!
regards


----------

